# Ecole De Budo Raji Portland, Oregon



## krieger (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone had any experiences or goes to this dojo?

I've been interested in it for some time now but I live in Vancouver and it would be a bit of a drive but from what I've seen it looks like a good school.


----------



## tellner (Jan 7, 2009)

Paid a courtesy call on them once and discussed sharing space. They seemed to be hard working and serious about their martial arts.


----------

